# Internet problems



## Wren (Oct 1, 2018)

Anybody else had problems with the Internet over the last few days ?

I lost the connection a few times and bought a new router, then heard of other people that were having problems too !


----------



## Falcon (Oct 1, 2018)

Nope.   Nary  a problem.


----------



## Mike (Oct 1, 2018)

Clear your cache Wren, that sometimes causes
problems.

Mike.


----------



## Furryanimal (Oct 1, 2018)

No problems here-other than being informed a few times when logging onto sites-including this one-that 'the network connection has been lost'


----------



## jujube (Oct 1, 2018)

I have another virus.  This one, clumsily, pops up, claims to be Microsoft (it isn't, I checked) claims I have pornographic material on my PC (I don't...I checked....LOL)and threatens to report me to the FBI (who definitely doesn't want me...) and "shut down" my computer.  It shows every couple weeks or so but none of my security programs can seem to catch or block it.  

Sigh.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 1, 2018)

It's usually a power industry eruption problem but not enough to shut down completely. Usually just glitches. I can tell because my photo frame will reset itself.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 1, 2018)

jujube said:


> I have another virus.  This one, clumsily, pops up, claims to be Microsoft (it isn't, I checked) claims I have pornographic material on my PC (I don't...I checked....LOL)and threatens to report me to the FBI (who definitely doesn't want me...) and "shut down" my computer.  It shows every couple weeks or so but none of my security programs can seem to catch or block it.
> 
> Sigh.



Thats called the ransom ware virus. They can shut down your computer. I had it about three years ago. I cannot remember how I fixed it.

They will lock your computer and ask for money to unlock it.

My virus program did not pick it up.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 2, 2018)

I had one of those ransom ware things, too.  Eventually it completely shut down my computer and I had to get Dell to remove it and then we had to reload all my software.  I think they told me it reallyisn't a virus, but is something like a Trojan horse or one of those.

Jujube, if you are getting it on and off, you might want to consider having it looked at before it completely shuts you down.  One of the reasons it was so hard to get rid of the one I had was because it had shut down and damaged all software and they couldn't get past it to get in to fix it.  

You might try downloading the free version of HitmanPro and see if that can get rid of it.  It can get rid of things that regular antivirus stuff can't fix. It isn't an antivirus program itself, but is a "fixer."

If you are using a paid antivirus or security program like McAfee, call them and they can probably get rid of it remotely for you.  They don't charge you to get rid of something that gets past their software.  BUT, they can't help if your system shuts down like mine did.


----------



## Mike (Oct 2, 2018)

jujube said:


> It shows every couple weeks or so but none of my security programs can seem to catch or block it.Sigh.



JuJube, try RKLL from Bleeping Computer, it stops things
like that, it is a free programme.

Ask Google and it will find it for you, or go to Bleeping Compiter,
it is a forum for PC Problems.

Mike.


----------



## sam1954 (Feb 8, 2019)

Have you checked with your Internet provider? Maybe the problem isn't on your end.


----------

